# Trying to avoid separation anxiety



## duke.the.viszla (Aug 28, 2019)

Duke is 12 weeks old. I only work about 10 days a month on a firefighter 24 hour schedule, my wife works basically 10-6 on salary, so if she has to work later that's just how it goes. My schedule goes first day on, then day off, day on, day off, day on, then 4 days off. So about once a month the most he'll be alone Monday, Wednesday, Friday until my wife gets home from work. Made a playpen for him with a camera so I can see him and talk to him. I got him 2 chew toys that I feel comfortable and safe leaving with him. Just looking for suggestions to better the situation for him.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, crate him! Recall 2 things: First, their sense of space is a lot different than ours, they are den animals and like closed in spaces, it makes them feel secure, especially when you are gone. And leaving him out, even with a gate, is not only too wide open, but too unsupervised. The camera to see for yourself how he does is fine, but don't talk to him, he won't get it and will get more anxious b/c he cannot find or see you.

We all feel guilt, they are incredibly human (better, actually..), but a crate with a soft blanket after some exercise and someone to come potty and be with him mid day (or as often as you can arrange that) is great.


----------

